# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Thaimassage,"für und wieder"

## schiene

Man findet sie überall,egal ob am Strand,im Hotel oder Massagesalons.Ich rede von der traditionellen Thai Massage.Sicher hat jeder der schon mal in Thailand war sie über sich ergehen lassen.Ich bevorzuge eher eine westl.Massage bei welcher ich besser entspannen kann und sie mir auch besser bekommt.
Eine gute Massage hängt zum großen Teil vom Masseur ab, seinen Erfahrungen, seinem Wissen und seinen Fähigkeiten. 
Ich persönlich mag es z.b.überhaupt nicht wenn mir die Zehen und Finger gezogen werden und die Gelenke bis zum äußersten gedehnt und beansprucht werden.
Die Qualitätsunterschiede eine Thaimassage sind sehr groß.
Fakt ist einfach, dass Thai-Massage nie systematisiert wurde wie wir das von westlichen System der Körperarbeit her kennen, und so ein weites und schier unüberschaubares Spektrum an Behandlungstechniken zur Verfügung steht. 
Es ist bislang niemandem gelungen, dieses System in seiner Gesamtheit vollständig darzustellen, und es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass das auch niemandem gelingen wird, denn selbst wer für Jahre Thailand bereist und recherchiert, wird nicht jede Technik von jedem Masseur erfassen können. 
Mittlerweile ist das thailändische Gesundheitsministerium bemüht Qualitätsnomen für Thai-Massagen einzuführen und genau zu bestimmen, welche Techniken “Thai-Massage” sind und welche nicht. Dies wird jedoch von vielen Massage-Therapeuten nicht gut geheißen, vor allem weil eine große Anzahl an Techniken so in Gefahr geraten verloren zu gehen, weil sie nicht im Curriculum des Gesundheitsministeriums auftauchen.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Thaimassage???

----------


## Enrico

Bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen, fühlte mich danach immer wie neu geboren. War aber bis jetzt auch nur bei Frauen die doppelt so alt waren wie ich. Denke mal schon das man gerade bei dem jungen Gemüsse auch mal daneben greifen kann, gabs glaube sogar mal nen Bericht bei Akte auf Sat1.

Ansonsten: Füße sind bei mir auch verboten   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bei mir gibbet nur diese Akupressur Fussmasage über 1 1/2 Std.
da döse ich so vor mich hin , oft nicke ich auch ein.
Klar, nur von älteren Ladys und nicht bei den Touristen am Strand.
alles andere können sie sich sparen.

----------


## walter

Ich bin immer in Bangkok mit einem Freund, der schon 25 Jahre in LOS lebt,  zur Massage. Ältere Frauen sind meiner Meinung wesentlich besser.

----------


## saiasia

Habe sowohl in Thailand als auch in Deutschland schon einige Thaimassagen erlebt.
Und die Qualitätsunterschiede sind hier wie dort groß.

Dieses Jahr waren die Massagen in Bangkok allesamt so lala, bei keiner würde ich
ein zweitesmal hingehen.

Auf Koh Chang waren wir mehrmals bei einer Massage. Bei einer sehr jungen Thai (20-23 J. )
war sehr deutlich zu spüren daß sie noch viel lernen muß, hatte einfach nicht die Erfahrung

Bei "Nana Massage" fühlte ich mich wohl, die Masseurin verstand ihren Beruf. Dort sind wir 
dann öfters hingegangen. Eine Thai die hier in Deutschland selber Thaimasseurin ist,

hatte mit uns Urlaub gemacht, und auf das Urteil von ihr kann man sich verlassen.
Sie kann eine gute von einer sehr guten Massage unterscheiden, den ihre Massage wird

von ihren Kunden sehr gelobt. Wichtig ist, daß die Ausbildung in einer "Medical School"
stattgefunden hat. Diese Ausbildung dauert um einiges länger und die Masseurin

weiß warum sie da und dort drücken oder ziehen muß. Bei den Damen aus dem
"erotischen Gewerbe" muß man schon sehr viel Glück haben, um eine Thaimassage

zufinden, die den Namen auch verdient hat. Was mir auch immer wieder sehr gut gefällt,
ist eine Ölmassage, bei der man schon relaxen kann. Aber auch diese Massage

können leider nicht alle Masseurinnen.

----------


## schiene

Ich favorisiere eine Hot Stone Massage in Verbindung mit ÖL.

----------


## saiasia

Hot Stone ist nicht ganz so mein Ding. Letztes Jahr hatte ich da mal eine solche Massage.
Ich lag nackt auf dem Bauch, die Masseurin kniete zwischen meinen gespreitzen Beinen

und fing an die heißen Steine auf meinem Rücken auszulegen. Sie hat dann mal kurz 
nicht aufgepasst, lies 2-3 heiße Steine zwischen meine Beine fallen und traf

dabei natürlich meinen Penis und meine Hoden. Die Steine waren zu heiß für diese Stelle.
Für die Hot Stone Massage hatte sie zuvor das kleine Handtuch das auf dem Po lag weggenommen.

Indianer kennen keinen Schmerz, aber ich bin kein Indianer

Kennt jemand in München eine gute und günstige Thaimassage ?

----------


## schiene

In Prakhon Chai gehe ich immer hier her.Die Betreiberin ist schon älter und hat für meine Wehwechen immer die richtigen Druckpunkte und Stellen gefunden.

ein Onkel von Somlak geht hier auch regelm.zur Massage.Er ist ein ehemaliger Muay Thai Kämpfer(jetzt Trainer) welcher auch schon im Lumpinipark in Bangkok Kämpfe bestritten hat.

----------


## Greenhorn

Ich halte all das, was unter "Thaimassage" angeboten wird, fuer einen angenehmen, entspannten Zeitvertreib.
Auch die wenigen ausgebildeten (Diplom), haben allerdings keine grosse Faehigkeiten bei der Erkennung von Problemen/Ursachen, sie spuhlen ihr Programm von Kopf-bis-Fuss ab.
Groessere Verspannungen/Verhaertungen werden dabei nicht beseitigt, Entzuendungen werden nicht erkannt.
Wenn ich mit einem gezielten Problem in eine Einrichtung fuer traditionelle Thaimassage gegeangen bin, wurde immer der/die "luu senn" (kennt Nervenstraenge/Adern/Sehnen) gerufen. Das war in dem jeweiligen Haus dann eine(r) unter 15-20. 
Bei etwa 3 von 5 dieser Personen wurde ich mit einer "stundenweisen" Linderung entlassen. Am naechsten/uebernaechsten Tag war der alte Schmerzgrad wieder erreicht.
Lediglich einer hat mit seinen "Zauberhaenden" das Problem laengerfristig weggezaubert.
Da aber die Ursache nicht beseitigt wurde, kam es auch nach etwa 2 Monaten wieder.
Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Gelehrten der Chinesen-Tempel gemacht.  Nach der Problemschilderung tasten/massieren sie entsprechende Koerperbereiche ab, um die tatsaechlichen Problembereiche zu erkennen. Erstellen aber auch eine Ursachenanalyse.
Ich hatte eine entzuendete Verspannung im Hals-nacken-bereich. Ursache war eine falsche (schlechte) Matratze und die falsche Hoehe des Kopfkissens.
Unabhaengig davon bleibt die Thaimassage eine angehme "Freizeitgestaltung", die traditionell auch im Familien/Freundeskreis unternommen werden. Bei reinen Maennergesellschaften werden dann oft spezielle Massagehaeuser besucht, wobei aber die einleitende Massage die gleiche bleibt. 
Oel-, Fuss-, heisse Stein- , ...... , -Massagen wurden meiner Ansicht nach erst in der Neuzeit "importiert".
Hier im Sueden bieten auch Burmesen eine Massage an, deren "Hauptteil" sich auf das Abdruecken der Adern und wieder Einschiessenlassen des Blutes bezieht.
 ::

----------


## burny63

Ich habe in Thailand schon alles erlebt in Sachen Thai-Massage. Von miserabel bis ausgezeichnet. Meine besten Erfahrungen machte ich mit älteren blinden Masseuren/Masseusen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn ich ehrlich bin 
habe ich auch schon mal Thai-Massage ohne Hände genossen
kommt auch ganz gut   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> ...wenn ich ehrlich bin 
> habe ich auch schon mal Thai-Massage ohne Hände genossen
> kommt auch ganz gut


...mit oder ohne Zaehne?  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willi meinte mit den Füssen. Eh klar!   ::

----------


## schiene

die allerschlimmst .....und ich hasse es wirklich....ist wenn du pinkeln gehst und einer stellt sich hinter dich
und fängt an den Nacken zu massieren ::

----------


## Enrico

Das kann ich auch nicht ab und erinnert mich immer an das penetrante wie in Egypten und solchen Ländern

----------


## Phuket1

Ja wo ich in Thailand war, hab ich mir auch mal so eine Thaimassage gegönnt. Die wird da ja fast an jeder Ecke angeboten. Natürlich dachte ich,dass das die reinste Entspannung wird, aber da hab ich wohl falsch gedacht. :Blinzeln:  So eine kleine zierliche Thaifrau hat mich dann auf ihren Rücken genommen und gedehnt. Ich dachte jeden Augenblick,dass sie zusammen bricht. Aber keine Spur von Schwäche! Das hat mich echt fasziniert. Ja und dann hat sie noch meine Füße geknetet. Ui war das unangenehm. Wie schon gesagt wurde, ziehen isie dann an den Zehen und bei mir machte es dann immer "knack" :Blinzeln:  Danach hatte ich das Gefühl,dass mein Fuß um zwei Größen gewachsen ist :Blinzeln: . Trotzdem muss ich sagen,dass ich danach tiefenentspannt war! Also irgendwas haben sie dann ja wohl richtig gemacht :Blinzeln:

----------

